
The Island of Color Blindness - beardless_sysad
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-34346428
======
mrcactu5
the color blindness tests are rather pleasant to look at.

[http://cdn2.doutissima.com.br/content/uploads/2014/12/teste-...](http://cdn2.doutissima.com.br/content/uploads/2014/12/teste-
de-daltonismo_2.jpg)

There's an app called percolate which operated on a similar principle.

[http://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/40334/generat...](http://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/40334/generating-
visually-pleasing-circle-packs)

and here

[http://www.percolatorapp.com/](http://www.percolatorapp.com/)

